# Carbon "Sexy leg" Clicker order for those interested



## TomG (Dec 4, 2002)

What is the thinnest they offer?


----------



## rstgyx (Apr 13, 2013)

TomG said:


> What is the thinnest they offer?


They offer 0.2mm, 0.4mm, 0.6mm, 0.8mm, 1mm, 1.2mm, 1.5mm, 2mm, 2.2mm and so on.


----------



## arc2x4 (Jun 4, 2007)

Who's Got the Popcorn and the Beer? :wink:


----------



## rstgyx (Apr 13, 2013)

OlyShoot brought up a good point saying that 0.8mm may be a little too thick. I can still change the thickness from 0.8 to either 0.2mm, 0.4mm, 0.6mm, 0.8mm or 1mm.

What do you guys reckon would the most ideal thickness?


----------



## MickeyBisco (Jul 14, 2012)

I believe the W&W is .7 or .8. I think you're in the ballpark


----------



## TER (Jul 5, 2003)

The knee needs to be more pointy. It's too round right now. And I want one.


----------



## Last_Bastion (Dec 5, 2013)

No arguments about the design...I just want one!


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

I'd be interested. It might be nice to make them out of several thicknesses and offer them in a package.


----------



## c365 (May 15, 2013)

How about for the ladies, one with a male appendage? maybe with different sizes?:laugh:


----------



## fango0000 (Mar 16, 2011)

oooooo Id totally take two at 10 dollars a pop haha


----------



## killer23d (Sep 14, 2015)

Although I am not ready for a clicker yet, the price is tempting to get one for future. What other components are needed to that I need to buy separately to mount it?


----------



## MickeyBisco (Jul 14, 2012)

With stiletto heels it's a 2 stage clicker


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

Add an aluminum plate along the bottom like a shoe for a more positive click


----------



## rstgyx (Apr 13, 2013)

Fury90flier said:


> I'd be interested. It might be nice to make them out of several thicknesses and offer them in a package.


If you want a few in different thicknesses I can arrange that. Right now I'm brainstorming over all 0.8 or having 50% made from 0.6mm and 50% made from 0.8mm




killer23d said:


> Although I am not ready for a clicker yet, the price is tempting to get one for future. What other components are needed to that I need to buy separately to mount it?


A locking thread with 6/32 (Or which ever thread size accommodates your riser) can be used to hold down the clicker. Additionally a washer can be placed underneath the riser where to comes into contact with the riser to prevent any scratching.

These should also work with Beiter/W&W clicker wheels but if you don't want to salvage your current clicker Lancaster sells the parts:

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/beiter-clicker-wheel-w-screw.html
http://www.lancasterarchery.com/beiter-clicker-screw-washer.html


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Thickness? You'll need a few different thicknesses...thin, med, thick-- everyone has their own preference. Even if you have to cut them by hand and a dremel tool, I'd suggest you make say 10 each of the 3 different thicknesses then test yourself and have a few trustworthy people test as well and give you some feedback. It's not the cheap way about it but you'll find what doesn't work.

When you're ready to start shipping, please let me know...definitely want one/two.

The male "version" is a good idea...I can see the wife asking for one...lol--though it might not be competition legal.


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

I guess I'm a boring guy, but I'd be interested in the straight clicker: maybe that would be a good way to use the extra sections of the carbon blank. The price sounds good. Perhaps it could be compatible with the Beiter plastic tip to keep me from reacting to the scratching sound of the arrow point. (I think the blade has a small hole in it to allow the plastic tip to snap in.) What would you charge for this?


----------



## rstgyx (Apr 13, 2013)

archeryal said:


> I guess I'm a boring guy, but I'd be interested in the straight clicker: maybe that would be a good way to use the extra sections of the carbon blank. The price sounds good. Perhaps it could be compatible with the Beiter plastic tip to keep me from reacting to the scratching sound of the arrow point. (I think the blade has a small hole in it to allow the plastic tip to snap in.) What would you charge for this?


I based the straight clicker off the W&W carbon clicker because personally that's what I use. Beiter clickers come in 0.2mm, 0.25mm and 0.30mm. I don't plan on ordering the custom carbon clickers in 0.2mm because I think that's too thin. They won't be pre-bent like the W&W so they'll be straight and thus are required to be a little thicker. Beiter does sell the spare plastic clicker tips so it's up to you if you want to try experiment or install some kind of plastic/metal guard to prevent the scratching noise. A little bit of masking tape should do the trick :wink:




Fury90flier said:


> Thickness? You'll need a few different thicknesses...thin, med, thick-- everyone has their own preference. Even if you have to cut them by hand and a dremel tool, I'd suggest you make say 10 each of the 3 different thicknesses then test yourself and have a few trustworthy people test as well and give you some feedback. It's not the cheap way about it but you'll find what doesn't work.


I talked to the manufacturer and asked them if I was able to get smaller amounts in the three different thicknesses, 0.4mm, 0.6mm and 0.8mm. As they are cut from large sheets (Approximately 1m x 1m) it would be more costly for them since these clickers are rather small and would use up three different thickness sheet - I mentioned to them if they could use smaller sheets or off cuts but they refused.

Pictures the manufacturer just sent:
1mm, 0.8mm, 0.6mm from top to bottom. I underestimated how thick they here haha.








0.3mm, 0.6mm and 0.8mm from top to bottom.








After seeing the pictures, 0.8mm would be too thick as well. 0.6mm would be ideal for both designs and 0.8mm may be for those who want a thicker clicker.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

that .6mm is probably the best thickness...but just a guess.


----------



## OlyShoot (Feb 10, 2013)

I have some .8mm which is 1/32" that I used as Hoyt RX riser label replacement inserts. Considering that my remaining scrap is much bigger (like 3" wide x 10" ) and is more stiff I'm guessing a narrower strip would flick an arrow off the rest but it might be close to right stiffness. Intuition says it should be thinner than 0.8mm. But I've been wrong before and too thin it might be floppy and vibrate too much. I think it would be to hard to guess. You probably need to test at least 0.8 and 0.6mm. Just my two cents

I can tell you I'm not motivated to cut and test because carbon fiber is a pain to cut and shape with hand tools and quickly dulls common tools

I do really like the idea


----------



## erickatgta (Apr 22, 2013)

I will take two.just let me know


----------



## rstgyx (Apr 13, 2013)

I'll be placing the order at 9PM on Saturday (UTC/GMT+10 hours) - Early Saturday morning for those in the US and Saturday midday for those in Europe.

I've chosen the majority to be made in 0.6mm with a small portion in 0.8mm. A few asked for the straight design similar to the W&W so a few in 0.6mm and 0.8mm will be made.

A very small amount of extras outside of the number wanted by others have been put down incase anyone wants to get one after the order has been placed.

I have a list of those interested so if you don't have a message in your inbox within an hour of this post PLEASE send me a PM if you would like one.


----------



## TomG (Dec 4, 2002)

I'll take 4 in .6


----------



## target1 (Jan 16, 2007)

if you plan on selling anything on AT you must become a sponsor or take it to the classifieds


----------



## rstgyx (Apr 13, 2013)

target1 said:


> if you plan on selling anything on AT you must become a sponsor or take it to the classifieds


Will do. I'll keep this post strictly for updates.

Edit: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=83


----------



## tooold (Jul 26, 2015)

I'd also be very interested in a couple. Not sure of the thickness - perhaps we could discuss this later


----------



## killer23d (Sep 14, 2015)

Do these break so people are ordering 2?? What's the big difference for the various thickness if I am shooting arrow size 1416/1616?


----------



## SkiSoloII (Dec 11, 2011)

I'd like 2 in 0.4 or 0.6.

Dave


----------



## Warbow (Apr 18, 2006)

I'm thinking that ya'll need some force measurementes at the arrow before deciding on thickness. I'm guessing that this design twists above the knee, where the leverage is greatest and the long slot weakens the material, so it will work differently than a carbon clicker of straight design.


----------



## rstgyx (Apr 13, 2013)

killer23d said:


> Do these break so people are ordering 2?? What's the big difference for the various thickness if I am shooting arrow size 1416/1616?


Carbon fibre can be bent to a certain extant before it either snaps clean off or cracks. There shouldn't be any that are breaking if used as a clicker.

If carbon clicker is too thick, combined with a larger diameter arrow it may exert enough force back onto the arrow pushing it into the plunger rather than resting on the plunger tip. That's the main concern I can see. 

Thicker = less flexibility + more audible noise
Thinner = more flexible + less audible noise



SkiSoloII said:


> I'd like 2 in 0.4 or 0.6.
> 
> Dave


Pm sent


----------



## killer23d (Sep 14, 2015)

I see that 1416 and 1616 are relatively skinny arrow with a #22 poundage, I can do with 0.6mm in that case?

I will take 2 if my assumption is right.


----------



## rstgyx (Apr 13, 2013)

Just a quick update. I'll be placing the order in 12 hours from this post.

I'll be ordering a small number of extras on top of the number ordered by those who have already paid. 

Manufacturing should take approximately 1 week and another week for freight to Australia.

If you're interested and haven't already contacted me here's the classified post:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3041617


----------



## rstgyx (Apr 13, 2013)

Order has been placed!

Thanks for everyone who showed interest. I'll post another update once they arrive to me in Australia.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

Where are they being made? If it's in the States, is it possible to have them drop shipped to your customers? It would save the hassle and cosst for you having to deal with shipping yourself.


----------



## rstgyx (Apr 13, 2013)

Fury90flier said:


> Where are they being made? If it's in the States, is it possible to have them drop shipped to your customers? It would save the hassle and cosst for you having to deal with shipping yourself.


Unfortunately they're not made in the US. I chose a Chinese manufacturer as opposed to a US/European manufacturer because the lead would was much faster and shipping was cheaper. The only downside was each part costs a little more compared to the US/EU manufacturers (Roughly <$1/piece).


----------



## rstgyx (Apr 13, 2013)

Some pictures the manufacturer sent:

















Don't worry, I ordered more than 9 in total


----------



## rstgyx (Apr 13, 2013)

Hey everyone.

The clickers have arrived!

Pictures: 
They have a matte twill finish on both sides so they reversible for either LH or RH.





























Close up of the finish:


----------



## rstgyx (Apr 13, 2013)

Here I’m using the clicker with my W*W clicker wheel. I used the rubber plastic washer that came with the W&W clicker and a small piece of paper with a hole in the middle for extra cushioning between the clicker wheel and the clicker itself.








Different positions of the clicker: 









What I noticed was there when the clicker was screwed in there was a little gap between the clicker and the clicker plate as seen here. Reason, the clicker isn’t bend like the W&W and Beiter ones. Doesn’t affect noise in any way.








0.6mm
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qly2YUmsPeg

0.8mm
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lijVceT9FEk

From the video both make the same sound but the 0.8mm is slightly louder.

I'll be sending out the orders by the end of this week. I do have a few spares so if you're interested check out the classified post here:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3041617


----------



## MickeyBisco (Jul 14, 2012)

Pretty cool, man! Way to take the bull by the horns!


----------



## Ms.Speedmaster (Dec 10, 2010)

That's got a similar advantage as the Mybo crescent, where the foot is shaped such that you'll get a clean click at most angles of the clicker. Nice!

Got any left?


----------



## rstgyx (Apr 13, 2013)

Ms.Speedmaster said:


> That's got a similar advantage as the Mybo crescent, where the foot is shaped such that you'll get a clean click at most angles of the clicker. Nice!
> 
> Got any left?


PM sent.


----------



## tooold (Jul 26, 2015)

I'll take 2 of the .6mm . Let me know about payment/postage etc.


----------



## julle (Mar 1, 2009)

Having some experience with making carbon clickers, i'm wondering, have you shot these clickers? The fact that the clicker is not pushing agains the clicker plate makes me think it will vibrate heavily after the shot. Generating a not so "premium" sound after the shot.


----------



## rstgyx (Apr 13, 2013)

julle said:


> Having some experience with making carbon clickers, i'm wondering, have you shot these clickers? The fact that the clicker is not pushing agains the clicker plate makes me think it will vibrate heavily after the shot. Generating a not so "premium" sound after the shot.


Yup I've shot with both the 0.8mm and 0.6mm today. If you pluck the string then it will produce the rattling noise that you mentioned however releasing at full draw there is no excess rattling from the clicker on the clicker plate. My W&W carbon clicker is the same, it vibrates against the clicker plate when I pluck the string but is silent when I release at full draw.


----------



## rstgyx (Apr 13, 2013)

Sending all orders out tomorrow, still got a few left.


Check the classifieds:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3041617&p=1080336642#post1080336642


----------



## rstgyx (Apr 13, 2013)

All orders to date have been sent out! 

Clickers should take around 2 weeks to get to you all.

Cheers to everyone for showing their interest and support


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

how about the ones people ordered from reddit?


----------



## rstgyx (Apr 13, 2013)

caspian said:


> how about the ones people ordered from reddit?


A small number from Reddit. I've sent those all out too and a message to each user notifying them.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

not all. I asked for two in the very first thread you posted.


----------



## jg9020 (Mar 28, 2013)

Just got mine today! Looks awesome on my inno CXT. Only problem is the gap between the clicker and the riser. I am thinking of putting a wedge so the clicker touches the riser.


----------



## Ms.Speedmaster (Dec 10, 2010)

Any updates on shipping?


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

I haven't received mine yet. Have others gotten theirs? Post office issues or customs?


----------



## MickeyBisco (Jul 14, 2012)

Eagerly awaiting mine in SoCal.


----------



## TomG (Dec 4, 2002)

I'm checking mailbox every day with anticipation.


----------



## Last_Bastion (Dec 5, 2013)

TomG said:


> I'm checking mailbox every day with anticipation.


Glad I'm not the only one. Still haven't gotten mine.


----------



## Ms.Speedmaster (Dec 10, 2010)

I just PM'd with a suggestion to post on this thread with an explanation on the delay.


----------



## jtremolo (Feb 11, 2009)

I also have not received my order. Info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## jg9020 (Mar 28, 2013)

I got mine 2 weeks ago...Probably because I am in Australia. I'm not surprised its taking this long, it usually takes me a month to get things from the US.


----------



## rstgyx (Apr 13, 2013)

Heyo.

A few members have PM'ed me within the past few days asking whether or not I had sent them out yet. Yes I have, I sent them all out on the 24th October. There wouldn't be a reason as to why I haven't or won't send them out.

The few Aussies that ordered received theirs a week after I sent them out *together* so Europe/USA/Canada orders should be on their way.

Picture of all the orders. Quantity + thickness taped together with a little post-it-note to correlate with who its supposed to be sent out.








All the packages before I sent them out. There was something like 30+ international orders.


----------



## fango0000 (Mar 16, 2011)

I like the video lol


----------



## TheElBow (May 18, 2015)

I got my sexy legs one week ago. Europe.


----------



## Ms.Speedmaster (Dec 10, 2010)

Thanks for the update. 

Looking forward to giving them to a couple of students. Well, the one student just informed yesterday that they're going barebow, lol. So, he'll miss out.


----------



## chase128 (May 29, 2015)

Got mine today in northern CA!


----------



## dannynguyen88 (May 6, 2014)

that means SoCal is next!! WOOWOO!


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

Mine showed up today - on the east coast. Oddly, I was just planning to get online a few days ago and ask where they were when I read the first "where are they?" post. We must have scared the post office into hurrying up. 

Trials will wait until next week, as I have a shoot this weekend and a new bow to play with.


----------



## MickeyBisco (Jul 14, 2012)

dannynguyen88 said:


> that means SoCal is next!! WOOWOO!











Got mine today in L.A!


----------



## dannynguyen88 (May 6, 2014)

All is good in Orange County.



MickeyBisco said:


> View attachment 3239074
> 
> 
> Got mine today in L.A!


----------



## killer23d (Sep 14, 2015)

I am still waiting for mine and I just realized they are from Australia.


----------



## ITOXO (Feb 13, 2005)

Got mine today! The return address was from Rosemead California and it looks like they went thru a re-mailer so we shouldn't  blame the Australian post to quickly.
Kudos to rstgyx for some great looking clickers.


----------



## Last_Bastion (Dec 5, 2013)

Got mine today in Colorado


----------



## rstgyx (Apr 13, 2013)

It seems that everyone in the states is starting to get their clickers now. The packages may have gotten caught up in customs/re-mailed as ITOXO pointed out. 

If yours doesn't arrive soon let me know please !

Oh and feel free to leave some feedback on whether or not you like them / what can be changed or improved


----------



## TomG (Dec 4, 2002)

Got mine as well. 
Unfortunately, .060 is too thick for my Uukha. It pushes my plunger in... 

Oh well, they'll make great gifts.


----------



## jtremolo (Feb 11, 2009)

I received mine yesterday. They are great! Thanks for the hard work!


----------



## Last_Bastion (Dec 5, 2013)

Has anyone gotten a chance to shoot with theirs yet? I am wondering if anyone is getting bounce. I did some practice draws the other day to make sure I have it set right and my arrow kept coming off the rest. I worry that the carbon is so thick that it is putting a lot of pressure on the plunger which is causing the bounce-off.


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

Shot two vegas rounds tonight, no issue. I am using 2312s, and fairly stiff beiter plunger. The tree trunks put a good bend in it, but no issues. It also just grazes the clicker plate on my fivics at rest, so the slightest of buzzes after the release, but a good solid click when pulling through. 

Overall very happy.


----------



## Ms.Speedmaster (Dec 10, 2010)

rstgyx said:


> If yours doesn't arrive soon let me know please !


Not yet.


----------



## killer23d (Sep 14, 2015)

I received mine in great condition. I will post some pic once I have time.


----------



## Ms.Speedmaster (Dec 10, 2010)

Received ours yesterday. Well packaged - thanks for that. I'll get a couple of my guys to try them out.


----------



## atjurhs (Oct 19, 2011)

are they still available? I'd like to order one. a thin one

Todd


----------



## rstgyx (Apr 13, 2013)

atjurhs said:


> are they still available? I'd like to order one. a thin one
> 
> Todd


Just send me a PM


----------



## rstgyx (Apr 13, 2013)

Hello again!

I've received a number of PMs within the past couple of weeks about these clickers. Unfortunately I've gone through all the extra ones I've ordered or have run out of thicknesses shooters are after. I just wanted to see if there would be enough demand for another order? I still have the CAD file for the clickers and can easily contact the manufacturer.

A comment here or a PM showing interest would be great. Also those who ordered the clickers in the first run could you guys provide some feedback after using them? For me I'm comfortably using the 0.8mm but some users are even saying the 0.6mm was a little too thick. Let me know what your experience is and I could maybe cater more shooters with more than two sizes of thickness for the clickers.

Hope everyone is having a great holiday season.


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

I have put a couple thousand shots through mine, with no issue so far.


----------



## TomG (Dec 4, 2002)

If there is a 0.3mm made, I am interested. The 0.6mm is way too thick for me.


----------



## OlyShoot (Feb 10, 2013)

Dec 28, 2015 my first shipment finally arrived. Thanks for the second effort rstgyx. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rstgyx (Apr 13, 2013)

Been a while since my last post haha.

I've had feedback from a few users saying 0.8mm was too thick and 0.6mm was just right. A few others also expressed interest in a 0.4mm thickness too.

So in the coming weeks I'll be placing an order for extra 0.6mm and an additional 0.4mm thickness for the leg shape. If you're interested in either one, or a straight design (Identical to the W&W carbon clicker without the metal point and curve) shoot me a PM and I'll add you into the order


----------



## Jezza (Oct 21, 2013)

rstgyx said:


> I drew up a CAD drawing and was going to get a few 3D printed for personal use but it seems like a few people are interested in them.
> 
> I've decided instead of 3D printing them out of silicone they'll be made out of carbon fiber sheets 1mm thick via a CNC machine.
> Carbon fiber used will be 3K and matte with a twill design.
> ...


----------



## rstgyx (Apr 13, 2013)

Just a quick updated, I'll be placing the order by the end of this week/early next week.

If you're interested, send me a quick PM and I can sort everything so you can have your clickers sent out as soon as the order comes in. For those that have already contacted me I have your details saved with your order and payment.

Classifieds post here:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3041617

Thanks!


----------



## rstgyx (Apr 13, 2013)

Timeline update:

Manufacturing should begin tomorrow and be finished by the weekend, then about a week for shipping for me to receive all the clickers and a few days for me to send out everyones orders.

Thanks!


----------



## rstgyx (Apr 13, 2013)

Good news everyone, the clickers have arrived. Just gotta pick them up from the post office, give them a quick clean and then have them sent out to those who have already put in their order.

Will post some extra pictures in a day or two.


----------



## rstgyx (Apr 13, 2013)




----------



## rstgyx (Apr 13, 2013)

Major bump!

Just messing around with some ideas, any interest in these clickers with coloured carbon fibre? More specifically red, blue, green or gold carbon fibre. 

:smile:


----------



## Montalaar (Jan 26, 2008)

A picture to get an idea of how that would look like would be nice!


----------

